# Hominy.



## Mike Davis (Sep 11, 2011)

This might be a taboo question, but does or has anyone here ever cooked with hominy?

I fry it up often to go with mexican dishes when the wife and i cook.
Anyone? Any good recipes of so?

Thanks
Mike


----------



## SpikeC (Sep 11, 2011)

I had to give it up because my wife finds it "creepy".


----------



## sachem allison (Sep 11, 2011)

I make a mean posole'. I see if I can dig up the recipe.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Sep 11, 2011)

sachem allison said:


> I make a mean posole'. I see if I can dig up the recipe.


 
Please do.


----------



## 99Limited (Sep 11, 2011)

Hominy is a breakfast staple at our house. Fried hominy with sausage and scrambled eggs.


----------



## Daniel Fairly (Sep 11, 2011)

Posole and chile! It is great stuff.


----------



## rmbonham (Sep 11, 2011)

i do a yummy white bean hominy tortilla soup. it is to die for.


----------



## NO ChoP! (Sep 11, 2011)

We do a take on shrimp and grits at my restaurant. We add cheese and bacon to the hominy.....


----------



## macmiddlebrooks (Sep 12, 2011)

SpikeC said:


> I had to give it up because my wife finds it "creepy".



They do look like molars left in acid to soften up nicely.mmmmmm.


----------



## ecchef (Sep 12, 2011)

NO ChoP! said:


> We do a take on shrimp and grits at my restaurant. We add cheese and bacon to the hominy.....



Yum! What kinda cheese?


----------



## wenus2 (Sep 12, 2011)

I do the posole recipe from the folks great folks at Rancho Gordo, delish!
They offer suerior products as well, if one were so inclined. (the red popcorn is fantastic)


----------



## Mike Davis (Sep 12, 2011)

I love you guys! Barely anyone i know has even heard of hominy. I usually get a weird look when i talk about it. I think hominy is amazing, They do look like teeth lmao! Thanks for the idea guys


----------



## crizq0 (Oct 23, 2011)

sachem allison said:


> I make a mean posole'. I see if I can dig up the recipe.


 

Every find that Posole recipe? Starting to get cold around here and a nice warm posole would do the trick


----------



## add (Oct 23, 2011)

Put hominy in a blender/food processor (drain and rinse first) with some Olive oil, chipolte adobe sacuce, and fresh cilantro.

Makes a great addition or thickener to chili or various Mexican meals... mmmm.

A wonderful earthy corn flavor.
:hungry:


----------



## sachem allison (Oct 23, 2011)

crizq0 said:


> Every find that Posole recipe? Starting to get cold around here and a nice warm posole would do the trick


 
sorry, been dealing with lots of crap lately let me see if I can find it and I will post it on Tuesday.


----------



## 9mmbhp (Oct 24, 2011)

Here's a San Francisco Chronicle article on Posole, includes Rancho Gordo recipes for posole verde (green) and posole rojo (red):

http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/Chronicle/a/2004/12/22/FDGTTACVI21.DTL&ao=all

The following recipes came from the Denver Post:

Tried and True Posole

For the Pork:

3 lbs pork shoulder
6 cups lightly salted water
1 medium onion, stuck with 2 cloves
8 cloves garlic, peeled
2 tsp peppercorns
2 tsp cumin seed
2 tsp oregano

Place meat in saucepan, barely cover with water, add
remaining ingredients. Bring to a boil over medium
heat. Skim foam that rises, and cover pan. Reduce
heat to simmer. Simmer gently for 1 hour, do not
allow the water to boil. Turn off heat and let pork
cool in the broth.

Cut meat into 1 inch cubes.

-------------

Posole:

2 onions, chopped
8 cloves garlic, chopped
1/4 cup lard
2 tsp black pepper
2 tsp ground cumin
2 tsp cloves
2 tsp cayenne
2 tsp powdered chipotle chile
6 cups prepared posole or canned hominy, drained and rinsed
 6 cups pork broth, degreased and strained
2 cups chopped poblano chilies
salt, if needed

Sauté onion and garlic in the lard until they wilt and
start to brown. Add spices, stir for a minute, then
stir in the pork, precooked posole or hominy, broth,
and green chilies . Cook at a simmer, covered,
for an hour.

Garnishes: (any/all/optional)

homemade salsa, red or green
finely shredded cabbage
thinly sliced radishes
chunks of ripe avocado
chopped tomato (in season)
lime wedges
shredded Monterey Jack

Serve with warm tortillas.


Red Chile Sauce

10 whole dried cascabel and ancho chilies
1 tablespoon olive oil
1 cup (5 oz/155 g) finely chopped onions
2 cloves garlic, minced
about 2 cups (16 fl oz/500 ml) chicken stock
2 tablespoons lard or vegetable oil
salt to taste

Preheat an oven to 300º F.

Place the chilies in a heavy skillet and
roast them dry in the hot oven for 3--4
minutes, being careful not to let them
burn.

Fill a pot just large enough to hold the
chilies with water; bring the water to a
boil and remove the pot from the heat.

Add the roasted chilies to the hot water and,
using a weight such as a pot lid, keep them
submerged until they are soft, about 20 or
30 minutes.

Remove the chilies from the water, stem, seed
and tear them into strips.

Heat the olive oil in a medium skillet over
low heat; add the onion and sauté until
browned, about 5 minutes.

Put the chili strips, sautéed onion, garlic
and 1 cup of the chicken stock into a food
processor or a blender and puree until
smooth; strain.

Heat the lard or vegetable oil in a heavy
skillet over medium heat. Add the chili
mixture to the hot oil and cook, stirring,
for about 5 minutes. Add the chicken until
the sauce is the desired consistency. Add
salt to taste. Cover and refrigerate until
ready to use. Keep 2--3 days, refrigerated.

Makes about 2 cups (16 fl oz/500 ml)


----------



## bprescot (Oct 24, 2011)

Oh man! Hominy is amazing! Still can't seem to get into the grits thing since moving south (can't shake the feeling that most Shrimp and Grits would be improved by the simple substitution of a smooth, creamy polenta), but whole dried hominy is amazing. Our "Posole" isn't actually posole, but we make it regularly and it is simple, tasty, healthy and just all around bangin'. 

Would LOVE to get ahold of your real Posole Recipe sachem.

-Ben

EDIT: Woops! Just saw your post, sachem. I shall wait with bated breath, and in the interim look through those two other ones that just got posted! Thanks 9mm!


----------



## TamanegiKin (Oct 24, 2011)

Ah man, I love posole! We ran it as a special but it didn't stick, so I took care of all the prep by consuming it over the course of two days


----------



## RRLOVER (Oct 24, 2011)

Posole is one of my favorite.


----------



## K-Fed (Oct 26, 2011)

99Limited said:


> Hominy is a breakfast staple at our house. Fried hominy with sausage and scrambled eggs.


 
+1


----------



## Lucretia (Oct 27, 2011)

Easy-peasy for a side dish. Fry up a couple slices of bacon (of course, more bacon is always better), remove from pan, and fry the drained hominy a few minutes in the bacon fat. Crumble up the bacon and put it back in the fried hominy with some sliced scallions, salt & pepper to taste. YUM!

Also great in chicken chili.


----------



## Mike Davis (Oct 27, 2011)

This is awesome guys. I am so excited to see these awesome ideas. I am going to try the posole this weekend  Wish me luck lol. And Lucretia, i will try the bacon fat one tomorrow!


----------



## sachem allison (Oct 28, 2011)

bprescot said:


> Oh man! Hominy is amazing! Still can't seem to get into the grits thing since moving south (can't shake the feeling that most Shrimp and Grits would be improved by the simple substitution of a smooth, creamy polenta), but whole dried hominy is amazing. Our "Posole" isn't actually posole, but we make it regularly and it is simple, tasty, healthy and just all around bangin'.
> 
> Would LOVE to get ahold of your real Posole Recipe sachem.
> 
> ...


 sorry, I'm so lat e with this lots of family stuff. definitely today. 
for sure


----------



## sachem allison (Oct 29, 2011)

	:cheffry:Chef Sons Posole recipe Santa Fe Style:hungry:
	
	
	
	
	2 lbs. pork shoulder diced into ½ in. cubes
	3 Tbl olive oil
	2 cans of beer nothing too dark or bitter
	4 qts. water
	1/2 onion stuck with 2 cloves
	5 cloves garlic, peeled smashed
	10 peppercorns
	1 Tbl. teaspoon whole cumin seed
	1 Tbl. oregano
	Broth
	2 medium onions, chopped
	5 cloves garlic, chopped
	2 tablespoon olive oil
	1 teaspoon black pepper
	2 teaspoon ground cumin
	1/2 teaspoon whole cloves
	1 can chipotles in adobo
	4 cups canned white hominy, drained and rinsed
	8 to 10 cups pork broth from cooking pork shoulder
	1 cup canned chopped roasted green chilies
	8 to 10 diced tomatillos (char first on the stove burner)
	3 Medium vine ripen tomatoes charred and diced
	4 dried ancho or guajillo chilies soaked in water seeds and stems removed
	1 large store size can of rinsed black beans( if you have a good ethnic or goya frozen food section, you can find some frozen beans and they work better because they have a firmer texture, any kind will do)( not green beans) 
	½ bunch cilantro torn
	Salt & pepper to taste

PREP WORK 
This recipe requires a simple prep. Soak the chilies after removing stems and seeds. Drain the hominy rinse. Char the tomatillos and tomatoes on the stove top or use a torch if you like. This step is not necessary, but it adds tones of flavor. Now you are ready to start cooking. 
HOW TO MAKE AT HOME
Cube the pork shoulder and brown in some olive oil. Place the meat in a large saucepan and just cover with lightly salted water and beer. Add the clove studded onion, 5 cloves smashed peeled garlic, peppercorns, cumin seed, and oregano. Bring to a boil over medium heat, skim off any foam that rises, reduce heat, cover and simmer for 30 minutes. Remove meat and broth, reserving both. 
Sauté the chopped onion and garlic in oil at high heat until just starting to brown. Add the remaining spices, tomatoes and tomatillos stir for a minute or three. Add the pork cubes to the pan. Stir in the canned hominy, beans, pork broth (if there is not enough pork broth, add chicken stock), green chilies and the dried chilies. Add the Chipotle chilies. ( I love chipotle chilies and my posole really spicy, so I use the whole can. You can use less if you like.) Season as needed.
Cook at a simmer, covered, for 45 to 60 minutes until the meat and hominy are tender. Stir in the cilantro. Skim off the fat, taste for salt, and serve in soup bowls.

Traditional garnishes are: sliced radishes, lime wedges, green onions, fresh cilantro and shredded cabbage. It is also served with tortillas and crema Mexicana, if you cant find that sourcream works great too. Sometimes if I want it really hardy I add diced potatoes and fresh corn.:jumpy:
enjoy
Son:thumbsup:


----------



## sachem allison (Nov 14, 2011)

crizq0 said:


> Every find that Posole recipe? Starting to get cold around here and a nice warm posole would do the trick


 
did you make the posole yet?


----------



## Lucretia (Dec 5, 2011)

sachem allison said:


> did you make the posole yet?



Haven't had a chance to make this yet--when I had a hunk of pork to cook, I didn't have all the ingredients (didn't have tomatillos or the green chiles handy). BUT--I did try a few things shown. I cooked the pork in beer as described. I was expecting it to be on the dry side since it was a loin instead of a shoulder, but it was really moist. The big revalation was the cloves--I've heard of adding cinnamon to this style of dish, but not cloves. That was GREAT!!! Making additions to the grocery list so I can follow the recipe next time.


----------



## sachem allison (Dec 16, 2011)

crizq0 said:


> Every find that Posole recipe? Starting to get cold around here and a nice warm posole would do the trick



Well? I'm waiting!:detective:


----------



## Lucretia (Jan 9, 2012)

sachem allison said:


> did you make the posole yet?



There's a pot of it simmering on the stove right now. Figured it would be a nice flexible dish for dinner, since hubby is working late and don't know when he'll get home. All the usual frustrations with first time thru a recipe. The @#[email protected]!#!! grocery didn't have canned roasted chiles, so I had to roast some fresh ones. The tomatilloes were about the size of marbles, so a real joy to clean up and hold over the burner. BUT--it smells great, and tastes even better. Only put 1/2 can in of chipotles in--it's plenty hot! Will have to make sure there's plenty of cold beer available.

Now off to prep the cabbage, radishes, etc.


----------



## sachem allison (Jan 10, 2012)

Lucretia said:


> There's a pot of it simmering on the stove right now. Figured it would be a nice flexible dish for dinner, since hubby is working late and don't know when he'll get home. All the usual frustrations with first time thru a recipe. The @#[email protected]!#!! grocery didn't have canned roasted chiles, so I had to roast some fresh ones. The tomatilloes were about the size of marbles, so a real joy to clean up and hold over the burner. BUT--it smells great, and tastes even better. Only put 1/2 can in of chipotles in--it's plenty hot! Will have to make sure there's plenty of cold beer available.
> 
> Now off to prep the cabbage, radishes, etc.



Yeah! I love you! tell me how it went.


----------



## DeepCSweede (Jan 10, 2012)

NO ChoP! said:


> We do a take on shrimp and grits at my restaurant. We add cheese and bacon to the hominy.....



Chris,

I haven't been to your restaurant yet and hope to get there soon and that is the dish that I really want to try it with shrimp. Do you do the bbq shrimp with it?


----------



## Lucretia (Jan 10, 2012)

:doublethumbsup: OK, that was REALLY REALLY good. It was cold, rainy, and dark when the old ball and chain got home, and this was a GREAT dish to have. All the prep work was done and it was simmering on the stove, so it was just a matter dishing some up, garnishing, and grabbing a cold beer. The posole was delicious--dark and hearty and hot. We might back down the chipotles just a tiny bit more next time. We're wimps. But WOW! What flavor. Then there were the garnishes. I wouldn't have thought of cabbage with something like this, and we aren't generally radish fans, but they really added to the dish. Another surprising thing was just how _pretty_ a dish it was with the garnish. An all-around winner. Looked great, tasted great. Really spicy and flavorful to keep your mouth happy, but sits well and sastifies that "it's cold, I'm hungry and need FUEL" urge. With just the 2 of us, there are 3 more rounds sealed up and heading to the freezer (this should freeze well) and another round in the fridge for later this week--I love things like that! 

We had chips & salsa on the side--I'm thinking some hot buttery cornbread next time. Amid the snorfling, slurps, and grunting, there were a lot of "this is GREATs" coming from the hubby. His comment: "You have my permission to make this again." (Translation: I LOVE this stuff. Please, please, please cook more!")

Thanks so much for posting this!


----------



## bprescot (Jan 10, 2012)

So I did a variation on this for New Years and it came out great! There were, however, a LOT of variations, so I've still got to try the original recipe. But even so, that and the mole chatino were the hits of the evening!


----------



## sachem allison (Jan 10, 2012)

Lucretia said:


> :doublethumbsup: OK, that was REALLY REALLY good. It was cold, rainy, and dark when the old ball and chain got home, and this was a GREAT dish to have. All the prep work was done and it was simmering on the stove, so it was just a matter dishing some up, garnishing, and grabbing a cold beer. The posole was delicious--dark and hearty and hot. We might back down the chipotles just a tiny bit more next time. We're wimps. But WOW! What flavor. Then there were the garnishes. I wouldn't have thought of cabbage with something like this, and we aren't generally radish fans, but they really added to the dish. Another surprising thing was just how _pretty_ a dish it was with the garnish. An all-around winner. Looked great, tasted great. Really spicy and flavorful to keep your mouth happy, but sits well and sastifies that "it's cold, I'm hungry and need FUEL" urge. With just the 2 of us, there are 3 more rounds sealed up and heading to the freezer (this should freeze well) and another round in the fridge for later this week--I love things like that!
> 
> We had chips & salsa on the side--I'm thinking some hot buttery cornbread next time. Amid the snorfling, slurps, and grunting, there were a lot of "this is GREATs" coming from the hubby. His comment: "You have my permission to make this again." (Translation: I LOVE this stuff. Please, please, please cook more!")
> 
> Thanks so much for posting this!



glad the old man is happy, even more glad that momma is happy!!


----------



## sachem allison (Jan 10, 2012)

bprescot said:


> So I did a variation on this for New Years and it came out great! There were, however, a LOT of variations, so I've still got to try the original recipe. But even so, that and the mole chatino were the hits of the evening!



finally!lol


----------



## Lucretia (Jan 10, 2012)

sachem allison said:


> glad the old man is happy, even more glad that momma is happy!!



Well, you know what they say...if Momma ain't happy, NOBODY is happy! :bat:


----------



## crizq0 (Dec 19, 2012)

sachem allison said:


> Well? I'm waiting!:detective:



One year later and I finally made posole. Delicious. It was pretty spicy, I am glad I only put half a jar of chipotle. Accidently bought black refried beans instead of whole black beans. So I left them out.

Thanks again for the recipe!


----------



## daveb (Dec 30, 2012)

I'm glad this thread got bumped up. Winter has arrived in Fl - locally defined as two consecutive days when temps plummet into the 40's. Wanted something hot, warm, and non-holiday themed. Son's posole was great!


----------

